# Free standing bass trap



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi.

I am considering building some free standing bass trap's, to go either side of my Main speakers 'one each speaker, wall side'. I am looking at 3-4ft tall.

Could I use loft insulation http://www.discountedheating.co.uk/...x_100mm.html?gclid=COXHg8iwjrACFUxlfAodzVEntA that is already wrapped in polythene, then simply cut to length, fix a wooden base, and coat in AT material. Or is an central air gap recommended, or ??

Any ideas? 

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can do that but having it compressed that tightly isn't going to function as well for the most part as something that has better gas flow resistivity. In general, as you get thicker, less dense types of insulation tend to perform better. Not always but in most cases.

Also trying to see how you'd leave it in the wrapper yet still cut it to length without it coming undone - but that's more of a minor detail.

Lastly, I would carefully look at the actual cost of what you're doing. Sure - DIY can absolutely be less expensive than buing premade. Just go through ALL of the costs to see what you're actually saving vs ending up with a treatment where you have absolutely no idea of what it's actually doing at what freqeuencies.

Not trying to discourage you - just laying out the things that you need to consider.

Bryan


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Bryan.

I was running REW yesterday, and I dragged a roll down that I had in my loft, positioned it behind one of my main speakers. It seemed to help quite a lot, unless I just got lucky?

I need to do some more tests before I completely decide.

Cutting a roll down is fine, they are already cut designed to roll in 16" gaps, they are just stacked on top of one another covered in plastic.

Could I leave the plastic on do you think if I went down this route?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Leaving the plastic on will be fine as long as the positioning is OK for not absorbing upper mids and highs. No problem with that at all. If behind your speaker, then likely you have a boundary issue. Try them in the corners also. 

Make sure you look at not only frequency response but also the waterfall to see the range over which you're having a good impact and to get a feel for how much more you may need.

Bryan


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

'Boundary issue', I was thinking that Bryan. I already use superchunks, but I feel there is still too much space for bass to build up, so was hoping, filling these area's with a couple of free standing bass tubes could help?

It's worth a go.............


----------

